# Plyometric Training



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW of any good upper body Plyo routines for handspeed?


thanks

terry


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

Perhaps this will help,

http://www.neokarate.net/combastics/articles/mc-plyometrics.htm


----------



## Kope (Apr 23, 2003)

Link in the above post does not work


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

This one should work, 
http://www.neokarate.net/combastics...plyometrics.htm


----------



## Kope (Apr 23, 2003)

nope. page not found


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

Plyometrics info take 3...


www.neokarate.net/combastic/articles/mc-plyometrics.htm


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

those links dont work do you know of any other


----------



## KennethKu (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW of any good upper body Plyo routines for handspeed?
> thanks
> 
> terry *



Pushup- Clap & Valley.


----------



## moromoro (May 5, 2003)

do you know of any others??/


----------



## KennethKu (May 6, 2003)

Punching with weight. 

Do shadow boxing with a 1-2lb dumbbell in each hand.  Not exactly a plyometric exercise, but the training does improve speed and strength.


----------

